# .    ...

## Victorious

? , -,    ,        . -,   ,      ,    Ⓙ,     ,           .    , ,   .     ³ ,   ,  , ,     ,     .  
   ,      ;    , ,         ,         .  , 
      ,           .  
  ,    ;  , , 72- ͳ ,   ,      .   ,    . ,       ;           , ,  ,   ,        .  ,    ,  ,  ᒺ: , ,   ,   ,           .     .

----------


## Odo

?    - , ?

----------


## Victorious

;  - , , ,       .     . .

----------


## Odo

> ;  - , , ,       .     . .

  ֳ  . ,        ...

----------


## SeReDa

,       ?     ?    ³ ???

----------


## nickeler

*Victorious*,   . !     ,      .

----------


## Victorious

> ,       ?     ?    ³ ???

     :      ,    ,  . ;     , , ,   ' .    .   

> *Victorious*,   . !     ,      .

  ,   .   .     ;   -      ,  .

----------


## Iva

!
,  .      ,      !

----------


## LAEN

. ...
,    ...

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ,  . ;     , , ,   ' .

  ".

----------

,      ?     . http://2000.net.ua/2000/forum/33534       .

----------


## LAEN

**, http://poltavahistory.org.ua/hisp_r_100.htm 
 4 -   . 
    .      "." (          ).

----------

,   ,     -   ))
  ,         ,   ,

----------


## LAEN

> 4 -   .

----------

